# موسوعة صور القديسين



## drpepo (5 مايو 2007)

بسم الآب والابن والروح القدس
اله واحد 
آمين

الآن
موسوعة صور القديسين 

*حمل موسوعة صور القديسين *
*وتضم صور متنوعة وعديد لــــــــــ*
*مارجرس *
*ابو سيفين*
*ابو فام*
*الانبا بلامون *
*الانبا بولا *
*الانبا برسوم *
*الانبا اثانثيوس الرسولى *
*الابنا بيشوى *
*الانبا رويس*
*الانبا شنودة *
*الانبا موسى الاسود*
*الانبا قلته *
*الانبا صموئيل المعترف*
*الانبا انطونيوس*
*القديس ابانوب *
*القديس بشنونة *
*القديس مكاريوس*
*تادرس المشرقى *
*القديس مارمينا*
*قزمان وديمان*
*الشهيدة دميانة *
*القديسة مارينا*
*القديسة بربارة*
*الققديسة ايرينى *
*مهرائيل *
*لوسيا الشهدية*
*سانت تيريزا*
*البابا يؤانس الــ 19 *
*البابا كيرلس السادس*
*البابا شنودة الثالث *
*قديسين معاصرين*



اضغط هنا

مساحة الملف
19.4 MB
نوع الضغط 
zip 


*صلوا لأجلى*​


----------



## sparrow (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة صور القديسين*

شكرا علي الموسوعة المتميزة دي
وجاري التحميل


----------



## ارووجة (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة صور القديسين*

*يسلموووو كتيرررررر الك اخي
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## noraa (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة صور القديسين*

مرسىىىىىىىىىى وجارى التحميل


----------



## trank (14 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على الموسوعة دى وربنا يعوضكم


----------



## SALVATION (13 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىىى على الموسوعه 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------

